# Eyeko Nailpolish



## Adrienne (Jul 30, 2009)

Nail the latest trends with Eyeko Polishes in six fashion forward shades. At just Â£3 for each 9ml bottle they're the perfect finishing touch for fashionistas with a price tag that won't nag your conscience.

Source

I know these aren't new, just not common as its' a UK brand but I still thought the packaging was rather cute



.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah they are super cute! i'd be concerned about the lid size though, you probably wouldn't get a good application because there's not much to hold onto...


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 30, 2009)

How adorable is their packaging! I love it! I wonder what the quality of the polish is like though?


----------



## Lucy (Jul 30, 2009)

there's a review and swatches here, she says the lids are a bit troublesome.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd probably buy one just bc they're so cute lol.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2009)

The packaging is really cute ! It looks like an ink bottle though, wait til i find my pen lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 5, 2009)

Scrangie just did some swatches of these...






Pretty Polish






Vamp Polish






Punk Polish






Pastel Polish






Hot! Hot! Hot! Red Nail Polish






Disco Polish

source


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 5, 2009)

OMG I WANT SOME NOWWW!!!! disco polish looks awesome... im a sucker for glitter!


----------



## Karren (Aug 5, 2009)

Everyone is a sucker for cute packaging... lol I do love the colors too....


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 5, 2009)

I want the silvery glitter one!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 6, 2009)

ive also just thought, i dont have any light blue nail polish! is that an excuse to get them all? lol


----------



## seetybaby (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey!!! 

Eyeko products are totally amaaaazing!! 

Use my Ambassador code E13887 to receive a free gift with all purchases over Â£15/â‚¬18/$20 at www.eyeko.com

be sure to place the code in the 'ambassador code' box when checking out!!

enjoy !! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

xoxo


----------

